# A kinda yucky question about raw.



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

As you probably know, when your dogs are fed raw, their poops are very small and almost chalky dust like. I bought some turkey raw patties. They were really expensive because the protein content is high.

Anyway, Lucy never poops in the house any more, but yesterday I found these little bean sized powdery brown things that can only have been poop - in the kitchen.

I am not making excuses for her, but do you suppose that because the poops were so small and powdery, that she didn't really feel like she had to poop and did it by accident? Is this a possibility? Has anyone else had this experience?

If she did it by accident - then is there any remedy for this?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm I don't have an answer for Lucy pooping in the house, but I _do_ know that chalky poops can indicate too much bone in her diet. Its normal for them to turn chalky after a day or so, but if it comes out chalky, that means she needs more meat and less bone.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Its possible she wasn't completely finished and a few "bits" came out and to her surprise too  - maybe why they were very dry. I wouldn't worry too much unless it becomes a regular thing. Some poos do come up more dry than others. I do a bone in meal and then boneless, kind of evens it out.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Olie said:


> Its possible she wasn't completely finished and a few "bits" came out and to her surprise too  - maybe why they were very dry.


This is true! Millie had a little "bit" come out on the patio (between the grass where she potties and the door to the house). :alien2:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

This is the first time they have had turkey and I can tell you at $24 a box - they won't be having it very often. In fact if the darn prices had been on the boxes I wouldn't have bought it in the first place!!! Generally I give them chicken dinner which is about $11 a box. 

Apparently the turkey has lots of stuff - I think he mentioned venison or something - and its really high in protein which is why it's so expensive.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Anything other then chicken is expensive. Just cuz. Nothing to do with protein levels. Lol 

Just like bison meat is pricier then beef in the grocery store. 

I'm guessing she wasn't quite done. I've never had them not notice as in go in the house. Might have been stuck on her too then fell off ??


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Maybe its nothing to do with protein levels but that is what the guy at Metro Pet Market told me and that is what the woman at the vet's told me when I asked about the price of Urban Carnivore. I guess its what Urban Carnivore tell them probably.

Still, I will probably stick with the chicken - beef is OK but I thought it made their breath smell horrible. But perhaps its just that I don't like meat much!!


----------

